# Sticky  Like us on Facebook!



## Administrator

​
Get community news and updates in your Facebook feed. 

See posts from around the forum you may have missed and keep up with your favourite community. 

Like ILoveMyCockapoo.com on Facebook!


----------



## Joyce

Hi all hope you and poos are all well not been on the site for a long time as not had good health myself and hospitals have been my second home. Kody poo bear is now 3 Nov gone
Time flies. He is an adult now cannot believe it. I wonder if any of you lovely members could tell me and recommend a walking out comfy boot I can get him for rain but also snow for when the council's put the salt down. I wondered the best boot to buy in the u.k. for him strong wearing but no 1priority comfy. I got him some before and ended up sending them back as I could not get it over his foot although I had measured him they arrived and would only fit a tiny tiny dog also made of rubbish wouldn't have lasted a full walk. So if anyone has any boots that they find good can you PLEASE let me know name and where you got them. I quickly.measured his feet tonight front paw was 6cm across and 7cm long .
Thanks in advance hoping to be able to participate more in the near future love Joyce and Jody poo bear &#55357;&#56834;&#55356;&#57096;&#55357;&#56341;&#55357;&#56374; xx


----------

